# Sumatorias de potencias



## gabiel (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola, quería saber si alguien en el foro comparte mi idea de que, si tenemos un equipo amplificador de 100W, con su respectivo bafle, es factible decir que la Potencia sonora, cantidad de decibles o cantidad de volumen (llámese como se quiera) es equivalente a tener 2 equipos de 50W cada uno con su respectivo bafle.
Es por el echo de que voy a construir un equipo con 4 etapas de amplificación para medios y agudos y una para el woofer, siendo cada una de 30W... entonces quiero saber si voy a obtener la sumatoria de todas estas. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2012)

Si tienes 100W es la misma potencia que si tienes dos de 50W.
Si suena lo mismo o no dependerá de la eficiencia de los conos y cajas acústicas de cada caso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2012)

Acá lo tenés explicado (en inglés):
http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

gabiel dijo:


> Hola, quería saber si alguien en el foro comparte mi idea de que, si tenemos un equipo amplificador de 100W, con su respectivo bafle, es factible decir que la Potencia sonora, cantidad de decibles o cantidad de volumen (llámese como se quiera) es equivalente a tener 2 equipos de 50W cada uno con su respectivo bafle.


Puede que *SI* y puede que *NO*


> Es por el echo de que voy a construir un equipo con *4 etapas* de amplificación para *medios* y *agudos *y una para el *woofer*, siendo cada una de 30W... entonces quiero saber si voy a obtener la sumatoria de todas estas. Gracias



1 + 1 + 1 = *4*


----------



## kadaver (Sep 6, 2012)

responder a lo que tu dices es algo muy facil y complicado a ola vez , te pondre un ejemplo que puede que te sirva para hacerte una idea:
un aplificador con su altavoz a pleno redimiento genera por ejemplo 130decibelios , si pones otro exactamente igual con un altavoz igual y generando la misma potencia tendrias 260 decibelios? nooooo , tendrias 133 decibelios ,solo sumarias 3 decibelios , asi de cruda es la realidad , mas o menos te pasaria con lo que expones , si tu duda es si sonara el doble , pues lo siento pero no , como consejo te dire que procures buscar siempre un altavoz que tenga un rendimento alto , te ahorraras watios , saludos


----------



## detrakx (Sep 7, 2012)

Al duplicar la superficie radiante (diafragma) se incrementan 6dB. Esto cumpliendo con las condiciones de que los parlantes son iguales y manejan las misma señal y potencia.

Como ejemplo:
1 parlante = 90dB/1m/1w
si le aplicamos 100W = 20dB
Total 90dB + 20dB = 110dB/1m

Para el caso de:
2 parlantes = 96dB /1m/2w
Obtenemos incremento de 6dB pero al doble de potencia.
El doble de potencia es equivalente a 3dB por lo tanto la eficiencia total del sistema es de + 3db

50W= 17db

1er parlante con 50W= 90dB + 17dB= 107dB
2do parlante con 50W= 90db + 17dB= 107dB

+ 6dB eficiencia.

Total= 107dB + 6dB= 113dB/1m

Respondiendo a la duda del compañero Gabiel



gabiel dijo:


> Hola, quería saber si alguien en el foro comparte  mi idea de que, si tenemos un equipo amplificador de 100W, con su  respectivo bafle, es factible decir que la Potencia sonora, cantidad de  decibles o cantidad de volumen (llámese como se quiera) es equivalente a  tener 2 equipos de 50W cada uno con su respectivo bafle.



No es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 7, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> Al duplicar la superficie radiante (diafragma) se incrementan 6dB. Esto cumpliendo con las condiciones de que los parlantes son iguales y manejan las misma señal y potencia.


6 dB en Subgraves y Graves; en Medios y Altos es mejor suponer 3 dB.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 7, 2012)

Yoangel por que dices que para medios y agudos supondrias incremento de 3dB ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 7, 2012)

Por aquello de la máxima frecuencia a reproducir y distancia de centros acústicos (teoría del Line Array). 

Por ejemplo: dos tweeters (dos graves o medios también, dependiendo de su separación y su máxima frecuencia de pasa bajo), uno al lado del otro provoca Filtro de Peine (_Comb Filter_, en inglés), puede que sumen en algunas frecuencias y cancelen en otras, también depende de la posición de escucha y/o de medición. 

PD: normalmente, a nivel de "audio profesional", se tiene la practica de que 2 cajas full rango suman 3 dB y dos subbajos juntos 6 dB.


----------

